# Found a good hotdog!



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Summertime - tis the season for grilling hotdogs.

Been searching for a while to find a good hotdog that dosn't leave me feeling ill afterwards. I've always suspected it was the meat quality and generous portion of preservatives that gives people that not so good feeling.

So one day while in my local grocery store I noticed a new brand of hotdogs. I read the ingrediants list and was very surprised to find no nitrites or other preservatives. And add to that, no hormones or antibiotics used. Whoohoo jackpot! 

I get home and fire up the bbq to try these suckers out. Let me tell you, these are the best tasting dogs I've ever had. Didn't feel ill afterwards and didn't have those nasty burps either (you guys know what I'm talking about). Only drawback is they are a tad on they pricey side making them a treat now and then.

Anyway, long story short..... these are some damn tasty hotdogs that leave out all the unhealthy junk.

Check them out here. 
Press Release


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Summertime - tis the season for grilling hotdogs.
> 
> Been searching for a while to find a good hotdog that dosn't leave me feeling ill afterwards. I've always suspected it was the meat quality and generous portion of preservatives that gives people that not so good feeling.
> 
> ...


all those chemicals make them tasty! Besides, I like mine drowned in chili, when I want to treat myself! :dr


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds great... but like Boondoggle, I would just then add all the chemicals and unhealthy stuff anyway. Glad they worked out so well for you. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I keep squeeze bottles of those chemicals on my kitchen table. They go great on EVERYTHING!

OK, on a serious note. I'm a big hot dog fan and it's nice to see some "natural" type dogs on the market. I'm sure it will make a lot of people very happy, I'll just keep eating the jasper's dogs though. They pop when you bite them and are great with chili, cheese, and onions. :tu


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Haven't had a hot dog in years. Anyone ever read Upton Sinclair?

Don't ask me why, but I can still take (and love) sausage, hamburger, chicken, lamb etc. etc. For some reason, hot dogs I just can't do. Maybe I should try these though


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the tip!


No Antibiotics EVER 
No Added Hormones EVER 
No Preservatives EVER 
No Nitrites EVER 
Always 100% Vegetarian Fed

Sounds good!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Love Hotdogs! 

Sabrett’s with sauerkraut, onions, and mustard is truly sublime.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Jeff, I'll have Anita check them out. Lots of times when its just me and JT around the old homestead I throw a few dogs in the Nukem machine, be nice if the damn things weren't lethal. kewl..


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Around these parts we have the Boars head hot dogs and the Hebrew National those are top dogs, oh greys papaya


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. Will have to see if they are available near me.

Here's a quick survey for 5 $1 coupons (various Coleman products):

http://www.colemannatural.com/survey.php


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

the only important factor in a hotdog is that its all beef.


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

These are my favorite dogs:

http://www.topdoghotdogs.com/

Discovered them during my time at Cal. Some taste better than others, are healthier than others, but always good.


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

I like hotdogs these look interesting


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Around these parts we have the Boars head hot dogs and the Hebrew National those are top dogs, oh greys papaya


Ummm, grays papaya.

Rumor has it they use Sabretts...now how to find out if that's true.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Hotdogs!

Now you're talkin' my language.

Here's my all time favorite.

http://www.superdawg.com/menu.cfm?menuscreen=superdawg

I was raised on these things. If I ever had to choose a "Last Meal", this would be it.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

http://www.bests-kosher.com/bests_kosher.html

These are my favorite hot dogs. Can find 'em at Sam's Club.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Those look great Jeff! Love grilled hotdogs and sausages in the summer!

Here's one of my favorites!

http://www.hebrewnational.com/index.jsp


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Always been a hebrew national fan myself. I'll have to check out some of the others in the thread. I do love me some hot dogs.


----------

